# Raising up a Show Goat



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I kept two pretty doelings for my herd this year and I want to take them to my first show this summer! That said, I'm looking for any advice from all the experienced goat showers here on how to train these little goats (and me  ) to show. Anything you have to share about your showing experiences will be greatly appreciated. 

Some of the things I'm curious about:
How do I teach the goats to stand properly? 
What kinds of shows are best for beginners? 
I'm not a part of 4H or anything like that - should I be? 
What do you do to prevent the transfer of diseases?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Following because I've never shown before but will eventually!!

A very experienced showman/breeder told me that she does nothing to train them for shows. Then when they get to the show they are alert, which shows well, and they stick to her like glue because she's familiar to them. She has been showing/breeding for over forty years so she's either magic or it works!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I try to practice with the kids, setting up and leading, as often as I can. They get used to it over time. I've never shown, but I plan to


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I got a handy little pamphlet from the AGS in the mail yesterday and was reading it over. It had a lot about showmanship. How much of a show is judging how I handle the goat? Or is the showmanship stuff just for kids? I'd prefer the judge just focus on my animal, and not what I wear and where I stand. 

I can't help but think I'm going to look like in idiot, having never shown before, as I go up against people who have shown all their lives. :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

In a regular dairy goat show, they aren't judging your showmanship, they are judging the goat. 
_However_ you still want to show as if they are. Though at most shows it isn't required, it is highly recommended that you wear whites in the show ring. Even if you personally aren't being judged, you want to respect the judge and present your goat to the best of its ability. 
You still need to set the goat up like you would in showmanship, and keep the goat between you and the judge. The things we do in a showmanship class are directly related to what we do in the show ring in a normal show.

Don't worry about looking like an idiot!! There may be people there that have been showing for a while, but everyone has to start somewhere. Dairy goat people are some of the nicest, most supportive people I've ever met, and many will be eager to help you, give you advice and get you started on your way. We're not going to laugh at you because it's your first time In general we're just happy when we get more first timers started showing
If you aren't the first class, watch the classes before you, or maybe go to a show and just watch first.

Good luck with your show! Showing is one of my favorite parts of having dairy goats and I really look forward to the start of show season every year. Be careful, or you may become addicted


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

margaret said:


> In a regular dairy goat show, they aren't judging your showmanship, they are judging the goat.
> _However_ you still want to show as if they are. Though at most shows it isn't required, it is highly recommended that you wear whites in the show ring. Even if you personally aren't being judged, you want to respect the judge and present your goat to the best of its ability.
> You still need to set the goat up like you would in showmanship, and keep the goat between you and the judge. The things we do in a showmanship class are directly related to what we do in the show ring in a normal show.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! It is true - 'goat people' are some of the nicest I've ever met. 

Is a goat ever too young to show? My doelings were just born in May.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

When would you be showing them?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I haven't chosen a specific show yet, but sometime this summer hopefully - June, July timeframe at the earliest. They'd be a month or two old.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm excited about starting to show too. I went to a show just to watch on Memorial Day weekend. My friend and the breeder who sold me my goats got one permanent champion, a junior doe champion and best in show, and a young girl showing a dry doe she'd sold her won best in show. I'm so hopeful that my goats from her do nicely, and I think they will. I got tips mostly about when to breed the girls so their udders look best in the show, and not too much about walking.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

When I go to a local show, do I have to leave my goats on the fairgrounds or can I take them home? If they're doing a milking competition they'd probably have to stay, but if they're not I'd rather they come home than stay in some strange place.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

At most shows they are required to stay for the duration of the show and they won't be released until the whole thing is over.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

margaret said:


> At most shows they are required to stay for the duration of the show and they won't be released until the whole thing is over.


 Ok, thanks. Are diseases a big risk that I should be concerned about? And are there good ways to prevent the transfer of diseases from the other animals?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I haven't found diseases to be a very big risk at shows. Obviously, when your goats are off the farm and around other goats, you are more at risk to diseases/sicknesses, but mine are normally fine after shows, and have never picked up any kind of disease.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I have two doelings I want to show, both about the same age so they'll probably be in the same division. Can I personally show them both, or will I need someone else to show one while I show the other?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If they are in the same class, you will have to have someone else show her. You can't show 2 does at once because the handler stays with the goat throughout the class.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks! I figured that was how it works. Now I've got to find someone who'd like to show goats with me...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

There are some shows that allow you to handle two goats at a time.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Really??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ most of the time someone will come and take a Goat for you if you walk up with two, or they will grab someone for you


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

People at shows are very helpful. 
We all help each other out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ yup! 
I always sit ring side and help show people's goats


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh, I see what you're saying, I just didn't see how anyone could show 2 goats at once:lol:

But yeah, there are almost always people available to help show.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ yup!
> I always sit ring side and help show people's goats


I do the same thing.

There is one Nigerian breeder in our area, that brings a LOT of juniors and sometimes it's a good idea to hide when they call Nigerians to ringside, she walks up with a whole string and starts handing them out to any youth standing around:lol:Of course we're happy to help, but I must admit that classes of 20-30+ Nigerian kids, all misbehaving and doing their best to misbehave can be a bit scary:lol:

I try to stick to helping with the bigger breeds, but I haven't yet made it through a show without being snagged to show at least one misbehaving Nigerian kid:ROFL:

Not to pick on NDs of course...but they're not _always_ little angels in the show ring:lol:


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I really wonder what my goats are going to do. One doeling is super calm, just like her momma, so I think she'll be OK. The other is pretty rambunctious and playful - which is cute, otherwise.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol, with some of them you really have no idea what they're going to do until you get there. No matter how they act before the show, get 'em out there in that ring, they might be good as gold...or they might be the complete opposite!
I have one who stands perfectly still while I clip her, milk her, trim her hooves, whatever, but I learned pretty fast to never use her as my showmanship doe. She's awful in the ring!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

margaret said:


> I do the same thing.
> 
> There is one Nigerian breeder in our area, that brings a LOT of juniors and sometimes it's a good idea to hide when they call Nigerians to ringside, she walks up with a whole string and starts handing them out to any youth standing around:lol:Of course we're happy to help, but I must admit that classes of 20-30+ Nigerian kids, all misbehaving and doing their best to misbehave can be a bit scary:lol:
> 
> ...


I know who you are talking about.
And none of those kids have been walked on a lead before the show.::

All we show in the spring is yearlings from the previous year.
We will show the spring crop in the fall at the State Fair.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol, that's precisely why it's scary:lol:

I have a couple Nigies too, and I always try too avoid showing them until they are yearlings, since they are at least slightly more calm by then!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

What kind of prep-work do you guys do with your goats before a show? I figured I'd just get my girls used to being lead around - anything else I should do? Can you give them treats during the show to distract them if they start acting up?


----------

